# Fleece Lining



## SlidZero (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there anyone on here who has instructions about sewing a fleece lining? I see that people usually do 3 layers. Is it fleece for all 3 layers or is the middle layer something else to help with absorbency? Any advice is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You don't need to sew it. Just put 3 layers down(I use 2). It makes things safer and you don't have to worry about nails getting caught on anything.
I know some people put something else down under it to help absorb urine. You could use cotton. It's absorbent.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The ones I use in my cage are two layers of fleece.
The ones I sell are a layer of fleece, absorbant batting, then another layer of fleece. Reason for the difference is because I cut all her liners before I got a sewing machine.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There are lots of ways to do liners. In addition to those already mentioned, you can make them from other types of fabric too. I use a flannel|fleece|flannel liner. Some people prefer corduroy to the flannel, I like those as well, I just haven't found a light enough color of corduroy to suit my paranoia yet.


----------

